# Kern County California bottle - need helpimas please!



## TheCaliKid (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright, are you ready for a little story? Get ready for a big run-on sentence then! 

 I recently acquired this bottle for free from a younger brother of mine who was on summer break from college and got a job wrenching on airplanes at *Inyokern Airport* for a couple of weeks whist living there locally with an old collage friend of my dads (in his 60's now).  While he was there, the guy and his wife had to make a run to pick up a vehicle that was on her old family ranch in *Glennville, California*. Long story short, my brother told the guys wife that his older brother collects bottles, and she then proceeded to recover over a dozen old bottles out of the attic. This bottle was the only soda bottle in the bunch, the rest I have already sold on Craigslist for $20. []


 The bottle reads "*KERN COUNTY BOTTLING WORKS*" and it is 6 1/2 oz. in size. The question I would like to ask of all you experts is this: does anyone has a good idea of the date of this bottle or its value? I would venture to guess that it is 1920's vintage.

 Much thanks!










 In it's entirety: "_Kern Country Bottling Works_"






 The prominent "_CK_" mark on the bottom:


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Bob,

 Welcome back. Good story and a nice Twenties-Thirties looking soda to boot.

 "38882	Kern County	Kern County Bottling	Crown Top	Mint/Near Mint	 	$40.00" From.

 "38882	Kern County Bottling	40	
 Mint/Near Mint
 B-26	Kern County	CA" From.

 "Union Avenue Plunge is credited for bringing competitive swimming to Bakersfield. In summer 1932 Bakersfield Swimming Club started swimming and diving meets at Union Avenue Plunge. Swimmers and sponsors were Tom Eddy for Leidy's Market, Miss Irene Heberle for Malcolm Brock's Department Store, Billie O'Brien for Harry Coffee Store, Miss Peggy Fyfe for Abe Reigler [sic],31 James Moon for Penney's Department Store, Loren Martin for Nile Theater, Harry Lemucchi for Lemucchi Grocery, and Leonard Shrot for Kern County Bottling Works.32" --32 Bakersfield Californian, Jun 6, 1932" From.

 I'd run it by the Kern County Museum 3801 Chester Avenue Bakersfield, CA 93301 (805) 861-2132 for further information, were I you.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Sep 12, 2011)

surfaceone -

 I am not Bob! This is the CaliKid. 

 But, I do know who Bob is.......why that low down good-for-nothing.........! (j/k Bob)


 Thanks for the info, this is why I love this site. You guys are amazing. 


 I do not live in Bakersfield, I live in Santa Paula, but I travel into Kern Country quite often - in fact I was actually in Bako last Monday. Do you live there?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Kid,

 Nah, don't live in Bakersfield, though I've been through there several times. I did see a brief news clip that they are fighting several lightning sparked fires, now. Hope they contain them.

 Do you ever do any good finding bottles after roadside brush fires, or are they too toasty?




From.


----------



## celerycola (Sep 12, 2011)

Kern County Bottling Works was sued by Coca-Cola in 1925 because they were franchise bottler of a Los Angeles based drink called Kal-Kola. 

 Do you happen to have a Taft Soda Works bottle?


----------



## TheCaliKid (Sep 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Kid,
> 
> ...


 
 To be honest, I've never tried it.

 Yeah, one of those fires was sparked on Labor Day weekend (hence why I drove through Bako on that Monday.) and I happened to be camping in a place that had a fire tower lookout at 9,400 feet. 

 The BLM guy was up in there. Had a good 20 min talk about stuff.


----------



## TheCaliKid (Sep 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> Kern County Bottling Works was sued by Coca-Cola in 1925 because they were franchise bottler of a Los Angeles based drink called Kal-Kola.
> 
> Do you happen to have a Taft Soda Works bottle?


 
 Yes, I think I do. A 1944 Coca Cola.


----------

